# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  عادات أردنية

## mylife079

عادات أردنية 

إذا صار عندنا عرس .... بنزمر 

إذا نجحلنا حدا بالتوجيهي ....... بنزمر 

قبل ما تفتح الإشارة الضوئية ... بنزمر 

بعد ما تفتح الإشارة ......كمان بنزمر 

على الدوار وعلى الكوربة على النزلة على الطلعة .... كمان بنزمر 

إذا طول علينا الشرطي وهو موقفنا .... مشان نذكره بنزمر 

أما إذا حد كسر علينا بالغلط أو بالقصد ..... أكيد بنزمر 

أما اللي بتوقف سيارته قدامنا عطلانه ....... مش مشكلتنا بنزمر 

إذا طالعين من شارع فرعي لرئيسي بالليل أو بالنهار ......بنزمر 

ويا عيني على سيارة الغاز ..... فاضي ملان بنزمر 

وإذا عجبتنا بنت ماشية بالشارع اوووووووووووووووه بنزمررررررر 

وإذا شفنا أبو فلان بالشارع وحبينا نقله مرحبا .............. بنزمر 

ولو قرر واحد منا يخفف عشان يمرر أحد المشاه .... كل اللي وراه بيزمر 

ويا حبيبي إذا فاز أحد المعجبين فيه أو فيها بالسوبر ستار أو ستار أكاديمي ......بنطلع كلنا وبنزمر 

وطبعا" اذا فاز المنتخب بنطلع ......... نزمر 



لا أظن إنها ظاهرة اليس كذلك ؟!!!!!! 

لكن المفارقة هو انه اذا ارتفعت الأسعار كالوقود وإذا ارتفعت الضرائب 

وإذا زادت رواتب الكبار وبقيت على حالها رواتب الصغار 

وإذا زاد معدل البطالة مع وفود عماله .. اذا حصل كل هاد أو اكثر 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

العجيب انه فجأة ما بطلعلنا صوت ولا .............. بنزمر

----------


## مدحت

والله حكيك مزبوط بنتشاطر على بعضنا بس

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

[align=center]بعين الله[/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

فعلا كلامك مزبوط يا محمد 

الله يكون بالعون صديقي

----------

